# Lavender



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Im having a little problem Im hoping for some help with.  I hate lavender.  I mean, I really hate lavender.  Cant stand it, run from it, whish I never knew it existed, kind of hate it.  The problem is, Im doing a show this summer and most people love it, so I am resigned to make a ton of it.  I now have a respirator mask and am mentally preparing myself for a couple months of lavender hell while it cures.  

The problem is, I have no idea how much to use.  Any ppo suggestions that others like?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 11, 2013)

If you're using Lavender essential oil I'd suggest .5 to 1 oz ppo. I don't care much for Lavender myself... and I kind of hate to admit this... but since I've made soap with it, I don't HATE it anymore. I don't love it or like it... I just don't flinch when I smell it anymore.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 11, 2013)

What if you tried blending it with something? Lavender mint, or lavender vanilla might make it more bearable. I'm not a fan of it either and it's been known to give me migraines so I'm in the same boat not wanting to make it but feeling like I should.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> If you're using Lavender essential oil I'd suggest .5 to 1 oz ppo. I don't care much for Lavender myself... and I kind of hate to admit this... but since I've made soap with it, I don't HATE it anymore. I don't love it or like it... I just don't flinch when I smell it anymore.



Thank  you for the amounts.  I wasnt sure if i should use less or if that was just my nose being wonky.  Glad to hear I might not mind it as much sometime down the line!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

misskat22 said:


> What if you tried blending it with something? Lavender mint, or lavender vanilla might make it more bearable. I'm not a fan of it either and it's been known to give me migraines so I'm in the same boat not wanting to make it but feeling like I should.



It gives me migranes too!  I havent tried blending it, but ive read  others on the forum have tried a couple blends that their customers like.  Lavender/lemongrass, lavender patchouli, lavender/patchouli/orange.  

Do you cut down on the lavender when you blend it with something else?  I usually use the same amount when blending but cut down on the total eo content.  Does it blend well with anything else?  That might be a better way to go.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

bodhi said:


> Thank  you for the amounts.  I wasnt sure if i should use less or if that was just my nose being wonky.  Glad to hear I might not mind it as much sometime down the line!



Yes, the using lav. eo from essential depot.


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 11, 2013)

I actually don't mind the Lavender Vanilla I made, it is a strange combo when you think about it for too long but it smells quite nice. At first, when I mixed them my husband thought it smelled tangy like lemon which is why I swirled yellow in there. Now the tang is very mellow and smells sweet like something you might drink (like a dessert cocktail sort of). Here is a pic of that... mind you this is right after I cut it lol. 








Also, I used equal parts Lavender EO and Vanilla FO and I usually scent 1 oz ppo. I think this was a 3 lb batch so it would have been 1 1/2 oz Lavender and 1 1/2 oz Vanilla.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 11, 2013)

Good info shannon, thank you.  I am surprised im going to say this, but that sounds appealing; and its a pretty bar of soap too.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 11, 2013)

I did a lavender vanilla massage candle and definitely used more vanilla than lavender, maybe a 2:1 blend, I wasn't really paying attention though, just did it until my nose was happy


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 11, 2013)

bodhi said:


> It gives me migranes too!  I havent tried blending it, but ive read  others on the forum have tried a couple blends that their customers like.  Lavender/lemongrass, lavender patchouli, lavender/patchouli/orange.



Lavender patchouli would be the death of me! Icky and ickier. :grin:


----------



## Shannon_m (Apr 11, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> Lavender patchouli would be the death of me! Icky and ickier. :grin:



Agreed!! I can't stand Patchouli. We all already know what I feel about Lavender lol.


----------



## bodhi (Apr 12, 2013)

oh no! patchouli haters, lol.  I cant stand it on its own, but love it some blends.  I singled out the patch/lav blends for that reason.  I thought that if i like patch in other blends maybe it would make the lav tolerable.  Im not holding out much hope now, lol.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not a patchouli person either..a lav/patch blend would send me running! I'm leaning towards a lav/mint blend since I LOVE mint.


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 12, 2013)

Ok, I do love Patchouli and love it even more mixed with other combos.
Yet~~~~
Lemongrass/Lavender is really nice 2 to 1 with LG being 2.
Lavender/Mint half n half, yet if Lavender isn't good for ya, switch it up and do more mint....2 to 1.
Rosemary/Lavender is kinda antiseptic, yet some people like it.
I tried a Lavender/Cedarwood soap one time and couldn't stand it, yet I knew someone who loved it. It's just me, can't figure out "why" I don't do cedarwood well.
Eucalipytus/Lavender will open a stuffed nose up in seconds. LOL
Cheers


----------



## hlee (Apr 12, 2013)

I am not a big lavender fan either but it is a favorite with my friends. 
After making my 3rd batch of it I find it is growing on me a little.
After a few more batches maybe I will even like it? :shock:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lavender and Orange is a very nice scent!!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, these are fabulous suggestions.  I had no idea lavender was so versatile.  Thank you very much!  

I think ill try a lav/orange, lav/lemongrass. lav/mint, lav/patch/orange, lav/patch, and maybe a lav/euc/teatree or rosemary. 

I think this might be a toss up for either a great line up or a death wish, lol.


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 13, 2013)

When you get to this, will you please share the ones you like? It might help some of us others that aren't fond of lavender!


----------



## bodhi (Apr 14, 2013)

absolutely.


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 14, 2013)

I had someone request a vanilla batch and I just made it...the smell of vanilla makes me physically ill...my stomach is turning.

I love lavender...can't imagine anyone not liking it! But I can relate since I'm having an episode with the vanilla!


----------



## Mr. Soap (Apr 14, 2013)

try a 50/50 blend of lemon and lavender.  people love it and the lemon makes it bearable, too!


----------

